# Mac SE/30 et CLASSIC



## lpl (17 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un a t'il tenté de mettre une carte mère de SE/30 dans un CLASSIC ?

Les connecteurs sont les mêmes mais je ne trouve aucune info sur le net. Il faut déplacer le ventilateur du classic et ajuster quelques bricoles.

lpl


----------



## cdbvs (1 Avril 2012)

Salut lpl, c'est Cdbvs.


Moi le seul truc comme ça que j'ai vu c'était un Mac + dans un Mac 512k.
Résultat, toute la partie arrière était découpée sinon les fiches ne pouvaient pas sortir de la coque.

A bientôt.
Cdbvs


----------

